# SGI in 2days!



## mlbowfin (Jun 19, 2015)

Got my poles, got my tackle, got my cast net, got my flounder gigs, crab traps, spotlights, coolers and a 12ft Hobie quest kayak reserved for 5 days, oh and did I mention staying in the 10th house down from the cut with a dock! If anyone that's going to be there next week want's to hookup and fish, shoot me a pm..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 19, 2015)

Sounds like you are ready to roll! Should be able to find a variety of fish right now.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 19, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Sounds like you are ready to roll! Should be able to find a variety of fish right now.



hope so, last year at this time there was a ton of fresh water in the bay and the bite was nowhere near what I've experienced previous trips


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'll be down in a month. Leave some for me!


----------



## QuackAddict (Jun 19, 2015)

I'll be there the 28th. Probably about the time you leave. Hoping for a good fishing report!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 20, 2015)

We are here leaving tomorrow, went offshore Friday with Charlie Logue and limited on red snapper, caught a few red grouper and some more bonus fish. Had a great time.


----------



## Russ@R&R (Jun 22, 2015)

My family & I will be staying in Eastpoint from tomorrow, the 23rd thru the 28th (on 98, east of the last oyster/shrimp dock/business). My son & I will be somewhere wadefishing at daylight each morning. Last year, we had very good luck at a spot about halfway between Eastpoint & Carrabelle. We are going to look for some spots off 6th Street on SGI when we get down there. (I had an invite from a local SGI wader to go with him Wednesday morning. He said he usually parks at the last, east beach parking area and hikes in to his favorite spots). Maybe we'll run up with you. (We'll be in a white '99 Ford crew cab 250 diesel w/a red & yellow tag on the front that says R&R)

Good luck,

Russ


----------



## GaMudd (Jun 23, 2015)

We're headed down there for the Fourth of July.  It's really about hanging with the family, so if I can't catch em from the surf, it just won't happen.  I'm bring a surf rod w/braid and a heavy spinning rig for whatever is right near the beach,  Anybody know if there are sand fleas there now?


----------



## sowegaboy (Jun 23, 2015)

Caught a couple of shorts and one nice red on the bay side near the east end. Only fished for maybe an hour, had 4 grandkids along for the trip. Caught middle of the day after the high tide on gulps in 3-5 ft water.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Jun 23, 2015)

sowegaboy said:


> Caught a couple of shorts and one nice red on the bay side near the east end. Only fished for maybe an hour, had 4 grandkids along for the trip. Caught middle of the day after the high tide on gulps in 3-5 ft water.



How did you fish the gulps?  Did you use a popping cork?


----------



## sowegaboy (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ForsythGlock (Jun 24, 2015)

sowegaboy said:


> Yes



Thank you sir!


----------



## Longleaf727 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Headed Down to SGI*

Going with family down to SGI next week. Want to fish inshore in the bay.  Any suggestions on location baits etc, any help is appreciated.


----------



## sowegaboy (Jun 25, 2015)

Started fishing this morning down past the boy scout ramp at about 6:45. Caught two short reds in fairly close, one on top, one on a gulp. Caught two jack crevalles under diving birds. Fished till 11:30, probably 15 to 20 shorts and one keeper on last cast, some on gulps and some on pin fish.


----------

